# Moving toRhodes with Milly my dog..buying house in Metropoli...now know what to look



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello there...I am Bella from Sydney Australia and I am about to move to Rhodes in Greece with my German Shepherd Milano...I have lived there twice before...and endured the perfect weather...I work as a designer/builder/renovator...but will play waitress and whatever on arrival in Greece...this is a final move for me...in my early 40's so anyone wanting to chat or with info please visit..I have just completed TESOL and speak a couple of languages..I had a friend just arrive on board a cruise ship into Rhodes two days ago....they found a huge shortage of tour guides who could speak English and maybe a couple of languages who could take people around the old town and Lindos in just one day without a huge gruop....Hope all your wishes come true..Bella


----------



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

*Hi Bella*



sydneyaustralia said:


> Hello there...I am Bella from Sydney Australia and I am about to move to Rhodes in Greece with my German Shepherd Milano...I have lived there twice before...and endured the perfect weather...I work as a designer/builder/renovator...but will play waitress and whatever on arrival in Greece...this is a final move for me...in my early 40's so anyone wanting to chat or with info please visit..I have just completed TESOL and speak a couple of languages..I had a friend just arrive on board a cruise ship into Rhodes two days ago....they found a huge shortage of tour guides who could speak English and maybe a couple of languages who could take people around the old town and Lindos in just one day without a huge gruop....Hope all your wishes come true..Bella


Im Maria and a newy to expat forum. I am visiting Rhodes in the summer, if you fancy meeting up? I would also like to get to know Rhodes. 
Take care


----------



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2009)

*Bella and Milano...*



Vangelistria said:


> Im Maria and a newy to expat forum. I am visiting Rhodes in the summer, if you fancy meeting up? I would also like to get to know Rhodes.
> Take care


Hi there Maria...where are you from?Things are moving slowly here in Australia and feel I will need to delay the move otherwise I will hit the summer masses in Rhodes for August and September..blow it!!!!
Are you moving for good or just a holiday...
Please call again..
Bella


----------



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

*Hi!*



sydneyaustralia said:


> Hi there Maria...where are you from?Things are moving slowly here in Australia and feel I will need to delay the move otherwise I will hit the summer masses in Rhodes for August and September..blow it!!!!
> Are you moving for good or just a holiday...
> Please call again..
> Bella



Hi Bella,

Nice to hear from you!

Why are things moving slowly? Are you having problems? Perhaps we can chat about it on Skype? I had to go through the same process, but I did it in Greece, where things went a bit quicker, but it all depends on what you want to do.

I will be on holiday in June-july, and coming back to Germany, and then making the move in a year's time after I complete my contract here.

Take care and lets keep in contact!
Maria


----------



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2009)

*Moving slowly........*

Hi there....
No nothing to do with Greece..departing from a country you have lived in takes a little longer than I expected....I have just come out of a divorce with a gambling man and had a little to tidy up....
Have you already bought in Rhodes???? or do you rent???
Milano my dog has to have rabies shots exactly one month prior to leaving..so the timeing is critical....
But all is going well I am learning alot about the buying process, have found that if you buy via an English contact agent the prices are very much higher....
Do you live in Frankfurt...I was raised in Germany...lived there for 10 years...
Have disconnected home lines so skpe is no go for me but I check in on this terminal every day...
Why are you moving to Rhodes...Is your name German???
Best wishes 
Bella...and Milano

Nice to hear from you!

Why are things moving slowly? Are you having problems? Perhaps we can chat about it on Skype? I had to go through the same process, but I did it in Greece, where things went a bit quicker, but it all depends on what you want to do.

I will be on holiday in June-july, and coming back to Germany, and then making the move in a year's time after I complete my contract here.

Take care and lets keep in contact!
Maria[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

*hi*



sydneyaustralia said:


> Hi there....
> No nothing to do with Greece..departing from a country you have lived in takes a little longer than I expected....I have just come out of a divorce with a gambling man and had a little to tidy up....
> Have you already bought in Rhodes???? or do you rent???
> Milano my dog has to have rabies shots exactly one month prior to leaving..so the timeing is critical....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi! The reason why I am moving to Rhodes is a long story, but I am from the islands... Australian born and raised, and parents are from there. My name is not German 

We will keep in contact for sure.

take care!


----------

